# GTR Sooon!



## skyline 34 (May 8, 2006)

I have finally bought a gtr, it's been about four years since I sold my R34 Nur v spec II, so may take a bit of getting used to. It's a 2010 DMG Premium with only 1200 miles. Insurance has cost £545.00 F/C. I hope to collect it by Monday, weather permitting.
I will post some pictures up when it arrives, and then it will be off for it's 12 month service at Westway in Oxford. If anyone has any useful tips that I would be grateful.:runaway:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

skyline 34 said:


> I have finally bought a gtr, it's been about four years since I sold my R34 Nur v spec II, so may take a bit of getting used to. It's a 2010 DMG Premium with only 1200 miles. Insurance has cost £545.00 F/C. I hope to collect it by Monday, weather permitting.
> I will post some pictures up when it arrives, and then it will be off for it's 12 month service at Westway in Oxford. If anyone has any useful tips that I would be grateful.:runaway:


tip#1 get a COBB
Tip#2 decat the beast
Tip#3 Map it and raise the boost

Tip#4 the most important one enjoy it and dont worry about what you read on this forum:chuckle:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

johnhanton57 said:


> tip#1 get a COBB
> Tip#2 decat the beast
> Tip#3 Map it and raise the boost
> 
> Tip#4 the most important one enjoy it and dont worry about what you read on this forum:chuckle:


Spot on advice John.

Speak to Ben @ GTC for the cobb and Kev @ SVM to if you want to take it further.. :thumbsup:


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Depending on how you like the finish to endure, get it detailed while it's in good nick. Amazing how easy cleaning etc is thereafter to restore it to great looks.

Got a tracker? Some do some don't lots of threads to help you decide... Importantly - Don't leave your keys easily findable or out of a safe in your house.

Blimey your insurance was cheap! want to share with us the conditions, your situation / location etc?

Have fun!


----------



## JoZeff (Feb 2, 2010)

One tip don't go to westway Nissan they are shite.


----------



## skyline 34 (May 8, 2006)

*GTR*

Hi Guys,

Thanks for the advice, I hadn't even cosidered extra power but guess it won't be long.
Insurance is through admiral, fully comp, tracker, £500 excess. They wanted £740.00 but when I promised to put two other cars on within 12 months they reduced it to £545.00 and the two other cars work out cheaper also. I have got 9 years no claims and added wife to bring the cost down even more.Not that she will be driving it.:chairshot No points or claims in past 5 years. I tried A-plan but they wanted £1200 even though I used to insure my Nur with them, they said it was because I hadn't drove anything fast in the past four years.
Can I take my gtr to any HPC or does it have to be the one the car was purchased from, Westway said the 12 month service would cost £560.
How does the concierge service work if I go say to Middlehurst.

Thanks


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

As far as I am aware you can have your car serviced anywhere  with the concierge service.

Crikey that insurance was good, mines got some Nismo bits on it and Admiral wouldn't touch it!


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Yes, I'm with Admiral multicar too, similar spec person and 2 other cars going on the policy but I'm up at around £1100 !!
They have discounted the other car insurances somewhat though from their respective renewal quotes. ie will save only when we transfer new cars onto policy. Don't want your address but what geo area are you?


----------



## skyline 34 (May 8, 2006)

Hi Oldbob

I am in Leicester and 44 yrs young
And paying the premium in advance made a difference to the cost aswell.


----------



## Kilted GTR (Jan 8, 2011)

I am 39 live in the highlands of Scotland and mine was £588. My wife's allroad was only £350 and it is only 1 year old. 
I am very pleased with the admiral multicar policy


----------



## skyline 34 (May 8, 2006)

Thanks for your replies,
Just had the call I have been waiting for all week.
I am collecting tomorrow, weather permitting:thumbsup:
Will get some pics up next week.

Cheers


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Im/we are paying £1,800 for the GTR (new) and 12 month old focus ST-3 the wife drives on a multi car policy. The GTR is modded to 585 with zorst, map, induction kits, and some carbon bits. Tracker and garaged too


me 41 6 points in 2008 and 10 years no claims

Wife 35 no points and no no claims in her name

we live in a rural area


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

OldBob said:


> Yes, I'm with Admiral multicar too, similar spec person and 2 other cars going on the policy but I'm up at around £1100 !!
> They have discounted the other car insurances somewhat though from their respective renewal quotes. ie will save only when we transfer new cars onto policy. Don't want your address but what geo area are you?


Try LV.com Bob, I got my 550i M Sport fully comp with 10 years NCB no convictions for £435.00 that includes new car for old in the first year ( Admiral offer bottom book price for new car write-offs) and £100K personal injury cover and legal cover.
Admiral who I was with for two years prior wanted £601.00 :wavey: so soon f*cked them off.


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm with Elephant Insurance (part of Admiral group)

28yrs old with 5 years protected no claims and no convictions
31yr old girlfriend on there which helps
Declared exhaust, uprated brakes and remap etc
Guildford, Surrey Postcode

Paid approx* £850 *this year (with £1000 excess) which is about the same as last year so no complaints here  Added my brother on for a trip coming up and he's only 24 with 6 recent points and it £55 to add him for a week.

Will probably add the girlfriends car to a multicar policy then as it sounds like it would be even cheaper next year.

Enjoy the car mate and let us know how you get on!!! Congrats! Your first optimisation is due if it hasnt been done.

Tip1 - Get some sort of film protection on the front end at least to keep her looking nice. A few high speed chases and a track day or two will trash the paint and headlamps. I just ordered a 1m roll of the 3M film from premierpaintguard for £40 (came with tools and lubricants) to protect my headlamps which have been replaced under warranty due to condensation (would have been £2k out of pocket). They are nice and new looking but my bumper and front of bonnet will need a respray at some stage as I'm not happy with the condition of the paint and regret not doing this to the whole front early. I cut templates and did a nifty job with the film on the headlamps a few days ago . . if you dont fancy paying loads to get it done and you're quite artistic/handy then DIY if you feel confident.

Tip2 - Pre-order your tyres in good time as Bridgestone stocks can run low. Favoured by most on here over the Dunlops which yours probably has on as the grip levels are similar but they are half the price. Don't mess around with non run-flats unless you change the suspension unless you like driving a jelly.

Tip3 - When replacing your brake discs and pads, there is loads of info on here on what to go for when the time comes and most are willing to offer advice but it depends on how you intend to use the car and your style. Loads of options, keep an eye on your front discs if they are still OEM. Cracks will form but they are fine until they get bad. Budget for replacement front discs in first 12k miles.

Tip4 - As well the mods already mentioned get yourself a 4 light kit for the rear circa £100 as it's a 10min plug and play to fit. First thing I fitted when she hit the drive!


----------



## skyline 34 (May 8, 2006)

Picked her up sunday morning, It was a beautiful sunny day when I embarked on the 70 mile trip to pick her up. Then it lashed it down on the way back so I just cruised her back in the (slow) lane all the way to minimise stone chips.
Although still picked up a few low down on the bumper.
Was really surprised with fuel consumption though at normal driving speeds.
She has now been rinsed down and is awaiting fitting of ventureshield.
This will give me some time to familiarise myself with the functions etc.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

skyline 34 said:


> Picked her up sunday morning, It was a beautiful sunny day when I embarked on the 70 mile trip to pick her up. Then it lashed it down on the way back so I just cruised her back in the (slow) lane all the way to minimise stone chips.
> Although still picked up a few low down on the bumper.
> Was really surprised with fuel consumption though at normal driving speeds.
> She has now been rinsed down and is awaiting fitting of ventureshield.
> This will give me some time to familiarise myself with the functions etc.


What was your fuel consumption then?. :smokin:


----------



## skyline 34 (May 8, 2006)

24 mpg, but as I said I was driving like an old fart.


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

May i ask what insurance company you use? have been quoted £649 f/c from adrian flux. i have no claims for at least 10 yrs . thanks. Brian


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

£649 is good!


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

skyline 34 said:


> 24 mpg, but as I said I was driving like an old fart.


But that's what I get mpg wise.......that means I'm...:nervous:


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

Jacey boy , i am 73 yrs old with excellent record , so am expecting a lower quote , i paid £495 last year.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Fair enough, I was quoted just now by Admiral £840 F/Comp, but im 34 and have full ncb's, no points crashes etc, but when I got my first R35 in 2009 it was £650....


----------



## skyline 34 (May 8, 2006)

Hi Majestic,
Admiral multicar, put the wife on aswell 9 years ncb no claims etc.
cheers


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

Thanks skyline34 will try them.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

R35Bren said:


> I'm with Elephant Insurance (part of Admiral group)
> 
> 28yrs old with 5 years protected no claims and no convictions
> 31yr old girlfriend on there which helps
> ...


Not for long with the girlfriend thing !!!!


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

OldBob said:


> But that's what I get mpg wise.......that means I'm...:nervous:


 No your not Bob you just drive with a "light foot" thats all.:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Jacey Boy said:


> Fair enough, I was quoted just now by Admiral £840 F/Comp, but im 34 and have full ncb's, no points crashes etc, but when I got my first R35 in 2009 it was £650....


 Try LV.com, I was quoted £601.00 with Admiral, LV quoted £435.00 with new for old in the first year and 100K personal injury cover( Admirals is 5K:nervous This is for my New 550i M Sport f10 2011.


----------



## JoZeff (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm still getting quoted about £1000 9yrs ncb tracker locked garage 42 yes old no convictions points etc and I live in mk which is not known as a hotbed for car crime. 
Don't understand why I am still getting my pants pulled down by the insurance companies.


----------



## Turbotwo (Jan 28, 2011)

JohnE90M3 said:


> I was quoted £601.00 with Admiral,


I think i will !..i paid £480 (Flux) for my little Clio Williams, sounds like my GTR when it comes (when certain parties capitulate)won`t be to much more.Which is nice.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

JoZeff said:


> I'm still getting quoted about £1000 9yrs ncb tracker locked garage 42 yes old no convictions points etc and I live in mk which is not known as a hotbed for car crime.
> Don't understand why I am still getting my pants pulled down by the insurance companies.


That really doesn't make sense. My circumstances are very similar to yours but I live closer to London (village just outside Watford) and my cost to change to MY11 was £24, if I adjust that for a full year it will still come out at just under £600. Maybe a bit over, come renewal time in May.

I may have missed your earlier posts (can't see any on this thread) but, who have you tried? I've been with Admiral since my 09 GTR and been well satisfied. No tracker required, reasonable xs too.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

JohnE90M3 said:


> Try LV.com, I was quoted £601.00 with Admiral, LV quoted £435.00 with new for old in the first year and 100K personal injury cover( Admirals is 5K:nervous This is for my New 550i M Sport f10 2011.


Just tried them, wont touch the car due to being high performance!


----------



## JoZeff (Feb 2, 2010)

Naranja said:


> That really doesn't make sense. My circumstances are very similar to yours but I live closer to London (village just outside Watford) and my cost to change to MY11 was £24, if I adjust that for a full year it will still come out at just under £600. Maybe a bit over, come renewal time in May.
> 
> I may have missed your earlier posts (can't see any on this thread) but, who have you tried? I've been with Admiral since my 09 GTR and been well satisfied. No tracker required, reasonable xs too.


With priviledge - renewal is £1400. Tried Admiral (albeit single car only) got down to £980, bar that the compare website start at £1000 to £3500.
Think it might be cheaper to move!


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Jacey Boy said:


> Just tried them, wont touch the car due to being high performance!


 I am surprised and disappointed. Sorry.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

JoZeff said:


> With priviledge - renewal is £1400. Tried Admiral (albeit single car only) got down to £980, bar that the compare website start at £1000 to £3500.
> Think it might be cheaper to move!


That's not good. I can't imagine MK is a high risk area. You're not a test-pilot are you? They always get stung! 
Good luck, don't give up.


----------

